# I miss my Goat :(



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

It's still stuck at the dealership because *They* won't align my 11,500 mile Goat because the mileage is "too high". :confused *They* checked it (the alignment) at 6600 miles because the inside of the front tires were cupping and worn significantly more than the rest of tire.  *They* said it was in spec and *They* rotated the tires. 5,000 miles later and the front tires are worn so bad on the inside that the tires go "Whomp, whomp, whomp." The rear tires also wore unevenly but only as to being uniformly tapered to the inside. 

*They* say *they* cannot align my Goat under warranty because the miles are "*too high*", and, even if *they* did, their machine says only the right front caster is out by .3degree. What about all the abnormal wear on the other tires??? :confused Whether I pay for it or *they* do, how can I convince them that all the settings on *all four corners* need adjusted??? :confused 

They really can't be that stupid, right :confused 

I bought Pontiac's flagship car and I get stupid responses like this??? :confused 

Quote of the day 

DEALER "Brian , have you hit any potholes with your car?"
BRIAN "This is Pennsylvania isn't it?"
:willy: :rofl: :lol:


Pontiac, can you help me, pleeeease?

*My 8mo old Goat doesn't drive like new anymore and they say too bad *


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

Is it out of your warranty mileage? Doesn't sound like it is....I'd call Pontiac/GM and/or find another service center.

Pontiac/GM Customer Service

When calling, please have the following information available: 
Your name, address, and home and daytime telephone numbers 
Your Vehicle Identification Number (VIN), which can be found on your registration 
Dealership name and location 
Vehicle delivery date and current mileage 
Nature of your concern 
Customer Assistance Center 


Inside the U.S.: 1-800-762-2737 
Inside Canada: 1-800-263-3777 


GM Customer Service:
http://www.gm.com/gmcomjsp/contactus/email.html


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm a Pittsburgh native and get back every so often. If I lived there year round, I'd have a 4x4 truck of some kind and that's it. Those aren't potholes. They're potcanyons! Go Steelers!


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

I feel for ya dude..! I live north of Boston and when I do drive the Goat, I spend most of the drive dodging potholes. The reality of it is, you can never dodge all of them. 

Anyway.. good luck with GM Customer Service.! I hope they make it right.!

:seeya:


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I've owned 5 GM vehicles in a row now and have learned that the warantee on wheel alignment expires at 7500 miles. I think your only case is to argue with Pontiac that you did bring the vehicle in during that period but no maintanence action was taken. 

You might think about it this way. With that much tire wear and with them telling you there was nothing wrong the first time and now that it is only out by .3 degrees, do you want them aligning your car to begin with? I think I'd find a specialty shop that works with 4-wheel independent suspensions and have them do it right and return your confidence in the vehicle. 

And get a life-time align to counter all the pothole "attacks" that are in your furture!


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

my aurora was aligned at 22k and 26k under warranty. but my complaint was a shimmy at highway speeds for which a TSB was issued, that the dealer ignored.

i wuld focus more on the tire wear than the alignment. how bout if GM replaces the tires you pay for a four wheel alignment. but, if something is wront with the front end that caused the tire wear they replace that part, and if it then needs an alignment GM picks up the tab.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

All great suggestions everyone, but I can't do anything since it's still at dealership while we discuss the finer points and *they* won't release it just yet (no one to unlock the service department on my schedule.) It's only been there since tuesday.  

On a brighter note, *they* did fix the ambiguousness in the heater knob (So they say.)

It still will have to go back because:

1. My dealer installed "performance" vinyl stripes are stained and *they*'ve agreed to replace them .

2. The monkey running the impact gun scarred the lugholes on the front left wheel when *they* rotated the tires free of charge last time (When *they* said it was in spec the first time.)

3. The right rear wheel rim paint is blistering around the center cap and *they* have to send the wheel out for refinishing (At least 2 days Goatless.) 

4. I just can't convince *them* that the windshield washers should squirt instantly when you hold them on, not after a half pass of the wipers. :confused

I get the last laugh because I'm the fleet manager of a construction company and I just finalized paperwork for the purchase of 2 (two) $40,000 pickups at the dealer farther away.

If making a dent in their wallet doesn't drive the point home that I'm dissatisfied with them and not my Goat, I don't know what will.   $80,000 in lost sales right now, plus the three pickups scheduled for purchase in the next model year, all lost over a $80 dollar alignment and the cost to break down, flip over, and remount the front tires.


----------



## quadman (Nov 29, 2004)

which dealership is giving you a rough time?


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Not neccesarily a hard time, but certainly we are in disagreement over what tire wear should be like and how windshield washers should work. Without mentioning names, let's just say I can't quite see my car from here without binoculars. :willy:


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

If you can flip the tires and still use them, it doesn't sound like it is that bad. Keep us posted.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

driving home from dinner tonight with the GTO my wife and i were discussing what to replace her aurora with. the car is fine now, it only took three years and a dozen trips to the dealer to get it all right. we want to trade it now before something else pops up that the dealer wont admit exists.

somehow the acura mdx keeps coming up. pacifica, mdx, freestyle, mdx, envoy forget it gm, pathfinder, mdx, rendexvous forget it GM. and this is from my wife, not me. guess we are going to look for a clean low mileage mdx with the touring package soon.

and the crap we got with the alignment and wheel balancing was the last straw for us.

edit, the bar on the left with ads just popped up with acura mdx ads. let see if it changes when i type honda pilot


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Tom said:


> acura mdx keeps coming up.


The 2nd best value in the GM fleet right now is the Cadillac SRX with Northstar V8. They sticker in the high 40's to low 50's depending on how many doo dads you stick on it -- but at $13K to $14K off of sticker -- they are an absolute steal.

GM has a touring program called Auto Show in Motion. Got a chance to drive on of these -- and it was a great, great ride. Check one out before going with the Acura.


----------

